# catching up...



## Imbrium (Mar 14, 2013)

I followed a LOT of blogs back before I fell off the face of the earth. while I plan to eventually go back, read through them all and get caught up on everything, that's going to take a ton of time - given how busy I am these days, I'd guesstimate that it'll be a couple months before I'm fully up to date on everyone's' blogs ><

can people please post a "TLDR" (ie summary) here of the highlights of what's happened for them since around January 7th or so? just a brief run-down to get me mostly back in the loop and let me feel like I have a general idea of how everyone is doing.

in particular, I'd like to hear about how Ellie has grown and changed in the last two months and am anxious to hear how re-bonding went for Chrisdoc's trio... but I wanna hear about everyone else, too!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 14, 2013)

Jennifer, it´s so good to see you back on here and I´ve been on your website reading all about your gliders...it all sounds so interesting, they are fascinating little creatures and I think your breeding venture is going to be a great success. 

Well, not much has changed since January. We´ve had a few dates out which have gone quite well, three or four hours together and no fights but a bit of nipping towards the end which is when I separate them again. They have been sitting together and grooming so I see that as great progress but am in no hurry to rush them back into things so am taking it really slow.I do think it´s a dominance thing as Snowy seems to be the nippy one and although they don´t all out fight, they face off and that´s usually where we end it. Í haven´t been well the last couple of weeks either and work is kicking in again which gives me less time but they are all doing really well and I am so enjoying having them here. 

This is the last photo I have of them all together from a couple of weeks ago so you can see they have resolved some of their problems but not permananently yet. 







Loved the photo of Nala and Gazzie on the website, forgotten how lovely they both are. 

But I am so taken with the gliders so I´ll be watching out for more news about them.


----------



## whitelop (Mar 14, 2013)

Nothing big here either, other than Ellie has grown! haha. She's close to being full grown now I think. 
She's really smart! She mastered a toy I got her in a few minutes. She goes potty in the litter box like a champ. She isn't afraid of anything anymore, and she has decided to love the same cat that Foo loved! Its pretty funny. 
I built her a cage in a cabinet that I have, she likes it in there. Just need to put some levels in. 
And she went outside for the first time yesterday. 

Non-Ellie related notes. I recently hatched out 12 chicks. My hen is a racist and my rooster is a monster. Well, I've already told you why he's leaving, that should be any day now. And I've decided to open a chicken hatchery called Carolina Blues Hatchery. 
And now here are the pictures. 










Yes, they're in an awkward stage.


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 14, 2013)

Nothing new with my two. Still never even a scuffle between them. Agnes is my favorite, haha, Archie is ornery and my challenging one. I hate his molting....Rex fur flies everywhere. 
Agnes still is the sweetest bun alive. Archie is super smart and a complainer.
The end.


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 14, 2013)

Chrisdoc said:


> Well, not much has changed since January. We´ve had a few dates out which have gone quite well, three or four hours together and no fights but a bit of nipping towards the end which is when I separate them again.



****, I was really hoping that after all this time, you'd have a happy ending for me . I'm glad things are at least moving in the right direction, though!



whitelop said:


> Nothing big here either, other than Ellie has grown! haha. She's close to being full grown now I think.
> 
> Non-Ellie related notes. I recently hatched out 12 chicks. My hen is a racist and my rooster is a monster. Well, I've already told you why he's leaving, that should be any day now. And I've decided to open a chicken hatchery called Carolina Blues Hatchery.



ooh, does that mean more chickens and therefore more feathers for me? 

how old is ellie now, again? no more than maybe 4-4.5 mos, right? she's not done growing, but it should be VERY subtle from here on out - she's well past the insane growth spurt phase.

how are veggie introductions going now that she's old enough?



agnesthelion said:


> Nothing new with my two. Still never even a scuffle between them. Agnes is my favorite, haha, Archie is ornery and my challenging one. I hate his molting....Rex fur flies everywhere.
> Agnes still is the sweetest bun alive. Archie is super smart and a complainer.
> The end.



don't even get me started on molting. the bunnies are already going through their second molt, which is just as bad as when they molted their juvenile coats. nala's not too bad, her fur tends to stick together a bit... but Gazzles? it flies EVERYWHERE. it's COATING one of the walls of the condo and I'm trying everything I can to clean it off without sending a literal CLOUD of fur flying about the living room. I feel like my entire life is coated in bunny fur. I can no longer make glider toys in the bunny pen unless they're for personal use because I don't want to send my testers hairy prototypes.

Agnes and Archie sound like Hurricane and Lemmy - she's utter perfection, definitely my heart glider... Lemmy is a little crab machine, grumbling and fussing whenever everything isn't exactly how he likes it


----------



## whitelop (Mar 14, 2013)

Ellie has gotten romaine, cilantro, parsley(not a fan), dandelion, clover, butter lettuce, carrots, banana, apple, craisins, raisins. I think thats it. I haven't been going nuts with the greens or anything, I don't know why. She has taken everything really well, all poops are great. She didn't like the parsley though, she's weird. She's done really well. She's a great hay eater but has the biggest sweet tooth ever! 

Yes more chickens=more feathers! haha. I'm only keep like 6 out of 12; so I won't have a huge number, but I'll have enough for a good supply of feathers.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 14, 2013)

Haven´t got my happy ending yet but I suppose I havén´t been putting much time into it so that´s probably why. I´ve got them all out now this afternoon as I started late cos I had to iron loads of stuff this afternoon. They are OK so far, they´ve been out about an hour but I´m keeping my eye on them, just in case. So I´d say this is the start again and we´ll see how it goes. I don´t think they´ll ever be how they were before but I´d be happy with just being able to spend time together now.


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 16, 2013)

I hope they prove you wrong and end up being best friends again! it really sucks that trios can be so heart-breaking ><


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 16, 2013)

Haha my two just started bonding dates yesterday since the got into their disagreement in dec-jan and they're doing well in short increments of time. I just hav to teach Phoenix not to nip.


----------



## Azerane (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm going to chime in as well, even though I didn't have a blog before then  So hello and nice to meet you 

I've had my rabbit, Bandit for 3 weeks now. He's a Smoke Pearl, 4 1/2 months old, and he's really starting to come out of his shell. He's very fussy with new foods, loves putting his wire hay ball into his water bowl (why oh why I'll never know) and practically litter trained himself (most wonderful thing in the world). He's getting very curious, which is great, he always used to run away from me, now he comes up to me and puts his paws on me looking for pellets. We had some gender confusion in the beginning with the breeder and vet voting for different teams, but I sexed HIM myself now so I know for sure, lol. Soon it will be time for the snip. He's going to hate me for not letting him out of his hutch for a few days after it happens. The first and only time I missed one day, just ONE, he nipped me when I when to take him out the next day, like he was telling me off!

With a bit more time I'm hoping he becomes a real sweetheart, though he doesn't really like to sit still on my lap, I always make sure we have some lap time every day to get him used to it.

I've noticed Sugar Gliders seem to be pretty popular pets in the U.S, can't say I actually know anyone here who keeps them. Though you have to have a permit here to keep native wildlife, so that probably stops a few people I suppose. Plus I don't really think they're that readily available, could be wrong though.


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 16, 2013)

Imbrium said:


> don't even get me started on molting. the bunnies are already going through their second molt, which is just as bad as when they molted their juvenile coats. nala's not too bad, her fur tends to stick together a bit... but Gazzles? it flies EVERYWHERE. it's COATING one of the walls of the condo and I'm trying everything I can to clean it off without sending a literal CLOUD of fur flying about the living room. I feel like my entire life is coated in bunny fur. I can no longer make glider toys in the bunny pen unless they're for personal use because I don't want to send my testers hairy prototypes.
> 
> Agnes and Archie sound like Hurricane and Lemmy - she's utter perfection, definitely my heart glider... Lemmy is a little crab machine, grumbling and fussing whenever everything isn't exactly how he likes it



Omg, I know molting sucks! I have to vent some more because I HATE Archies molting!!! You would think Agnes would be worse but her long fur kinda clumps together.....I'm assuming that's what you mean with Nala. Rex fur flies all. Over. And I'm a neat freak so it really gets under my skin. And when I'm petting him I can see it just poofing into the air. I detest it. 

That's funny that hurricane and lemmy have similiar personalities. I struggle with bonding with Archie sometimes. Do you with Lemmy? It's funny because he's still a great bun compared to horror stories I hear. I can pick him up, he loves his head rubs, litter skills are awesome....but I think because Agnes is SO sweet, I notice his grumpiness even more. Agnes is just so chill and not bothered by anything. Archie complains a lot! I hadnt heard a bunny thump until i got him


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 20, 2013)

agnesthelion said:


> Rex fur flies all. Over. And I'm a neat freak so it really gets under my skin. And when I'm petting him I can see it just poofing into the air. I detest it.
> 
> Do you with Lemmy? It's funny because he's still a great bun compared to horror stories I hear. I can pick him up, he loves his head rubs, litter skills are awesome....but I think because Agnes is SO sweet, I notice his grumpiness even more.



GRRR, I typed out a whole response and thought I submitted it and wandered off and the stupid thing didn't go through and now I have to retype it >.>

anyway, I was saying that I'm NOT a neat-freak, but I still HATE when I see a giant cloud of fur *POOF* up into the air! I'm like "UGH, how the hell am I supposed to round all that crap up??"... then I look down and realize that the front of my shirt is COVERED in hair.

I do ok with Lemmy... he complains non-stop unless he has everything just how he likes it, but as soon as I let him have things his way, he's a total cuddle-butt.

I find it funny that he's so pushy/vocal with me, but totally submissive with the girls. when he and Hurricane were temporary roomies, she was very much the boss (but then, she's always the boss). Tabitha isn't the dominant type, but she still always gets her way with Lemmy. earlier today, I watched her rip a mealie right out of his mouth! all he did was finish chewing what was in his mouth, give Tabby a sad, longing look and wait for me to give him a replacement mealie. no complaining; no attempts to get his mealie back from her.


----------

